# Ducato dashboard warning light



## Remus

We have a 2007 Bessacarr E769 on a FIAT Ducato chassis. The engine is the 3 litre 160 Multijet. We were en route to a campsite when the dashboard "Injection System Failure" light came on. A check of the book says this could cause lack of power, high emissions and high fuel consumption. It also recommends consulting a FIAT dealer. We were too far from home to turn back so we carried on. We arrived on site, the light was still on but I can't say I'd noticed any lack of power and fuel consumption seemed about normal (a bit high actually but we'd been driving head-on into a near gale force wind for much of the journey).

We are on site until Monday. Before I call out Green Flag is there anything I could/should try to fix the problem?

All advice appreciated.


----------



## jeffro

*dash light*

try changing the fuel filter [cheapest option]


----------



## Dooney

Try turning the ignition on/off 5 times in quick succession.

Jerry


----------



## brynric

I have an 07 Ducato 130. Exactly the same thing happened to me, the light came on but there was no other indication of any fault. 
I carried on using the van as normal and planned to mention the light when it went for its MOT and service. Lo and Behold, just before that was due the light went out. I have no idea what caused it, either to appear or disappear.
Since then it has come on again once, but only for an hour or so.
I'm not sure if this is any help to you. Its a complete mystery to me. But as long as there are no other symptoms I think I'll ignore it in future. (Or threaten it with service and MOT)


----------



## shaysue

Happened to me a couple of times over a year ago and I found that when I revved the engine a few times it went out. This has been discussed quite a bit elsewhere on this site.


----------



## Jezport

The only way to know what is wrong is to get the ecu fault codes read.


----------



## MikeCo

It used to come on quite a bit in the Burstner we had, quite often after going up a few hills but would then go off.
I believe that it's quite a common occurance but nothing seems to be wrong

Mike


----------



## Jezport

The light is a warning light. There will be a reason for it coming on. Its better to find out in a garage than on the road. 

My van had low common rail fuel pressure when the light was showing on hills. Now sorted.


----------



## rayc

Not all instances of the lamp coming on cause a fault code to be stored in the ECU. I had the warning light come on as I entered the French High Alps region. For the next 10 days it came on when starting but occasionally went off only to come back on again. When I eventually left the region and returned to lower altitude the lamp went off never to come on again. On return home I had it connected to Fiat system and no faults were stored.
I had a petrol CRV and stalled it on a hill. The lamp came on and stayed on for about a 1000 miles before going off. It was connected to a Honda system and no faults were stored.

On both of those occasions there was no activation of limp mode and vehicle performance was not affected. There was suggestions that a fault that causes it to go into limp mode is a 'real' fault and the code will be stored whereas a condition which causes the lamp to come on with no effect on vehicle performance and then clears itself does not.

One thing for sure is that garages have made a fortune from diagnosis of why the lamp is on. If I was the OP I would continue driving the vehicle and hope that the light goes of after a reasonable amount of mileage has elapsed.


----------



## Remus

Thanks for all the advice folks. We'll probably carry on as usual for the time being. Apart from the light being on everything seems normal. We changed pitches today, only 200yards or so and the light stayed off. It did this yesterday after a stop when the engine had cooled. Perversely though, after another stop the light came on immediately - so probably no clues there.

Dooney, out of curiosity, what does turning the ignition on and off 5 times do? I know on our Nissan X-Trail doing this 3 times then locking the car deactivates the movement sensor so that, for instance, windows can be left open and a dog left in the car.


----------



## TerryL

Remus. Turning the engine off then restarting (after a few seconds wait) was suggested on here some time ago as a way to clear fault warnings that have sorted themselves out. 

I had a problem involving the turbo which cleared itself but the warning light stayed on. Tried switching on and off 5 times and the warning light went out, never came back on. I've heard of others since who've tried the same trick.

Got no idea why but it worked!

Terry


----------



## Rapide561

*Warning light*

Hi

The problem with that warning light is one light covers all warnings so it could be anything! Mine came on on 2013 3.0 manual - it turned out to be something to do with the differential pressure sensor - and there was a loss of power and fuel economy.

Have it checked out, but, might be worth calling your breakdown firsm and ask if they can do a diagnostic check.

Is the warning light amber or red? If red, don't drive it. Amber - my manual states to drive at a reduced speed etc.

Russell


----------

